# The Price for Red



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Is 1200 a good price for a new complete red group. Crankset, bb, brakes, front and rear ders, cassette, chain and brifters.
Can a 53/39 be modified to 50/36? I'm thinkin of makin' the leap, and it looks like 1200 for an 08 red group's pretty nice.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

That's a great price. Excel Sports (out of Boulder, CO) had an introductory deal of $1300 back when Red first became available. I sourced mine new off ebay, and it ended up being just shy of $1250, so pull the trigger...And, I love it.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

$1200 is a great deal. I'd buy it.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

Yep that's a great price


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

good price but no you can make 53/39 a 50/36


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome price; that's like getting the shifters and brakes for free.


----------



## cocoboots (Apr 13, 2006)

it is a good deal if you get a warranty with it.


----------



## vtecrparts (May 23, 2008)

jhamlin38 said:


> Is 1200 a good price for a new complete red group. Crankset, bb, brakes, front and rear ders, cassette, chain and brifters.
> Can a 53/39 be modified to 50/36? I'm thinkin of makin' the leap, and it looks like 1200 for an 08 red group's pretty nice.
> thanks in advance.


May I ask where are you getting the complete group for $1200?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

vtecrparts said:


> May I ask where are you getting the complete group for $1200?


On ebay. There is a guy who was selling tons on ebay and multi listed them continuously. Most ended below $1300. I just won a set over a week ago for $1275. I should be receiving it sometime this week.
His name is* bikepartplace *on ebay. Currently he hasn't listed any.. maybe he will soon. But look at his feedback history and you and see just how many complete 8pc Sram Red groupo he has sold and at very :thumbsup: prices.


----------



## Campbelllevy (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, I also bought my mine on ebay and it ended up working out really well, and inexpensive. When Red first came out in the spring, Excel Sports was selling the complete gruppo for $1300, but its since gone to $1900 or something ridiculous.


----------

